# Superior Management Group



## dubster23 (Aug 31, 2004)

Was wondering if anyone has heard of/dealt with superior snow & ice management group? Besides their web site I don't see or hear much about them. Thanks if theres any info.


----------



## mo snowboy (Sep 10, 2004)

*Superior*

Me neither. We know a lot of the big guys from the SIMA conference and we've never heard of them outside of their website. Maybe they are mysteriously servicing all these national accounts.


----------



## dubster23 (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks for the reply, I thought I was the only one out of the loop!


----------



## nocando (Apr 23, 2004)

The took SMG's letters,even copied word for word SMG's web site and they call themselves nationwide contractors , list all major companies, their address and lead people to believe that they service them all. Stay away bad news almost like US Maintenace and Dentco.


----------



## North Country (Nov 14, 2003)

Superior broadcast faxed a lot of my market about a month ago. 

Seems odd we have 'never' heard of them, or maybe we have. Hmmm? Something is fishy in tuna town.......

Roswell, Roswell.......LOL !! Sorry just having fun with the conspiracy, cover-up theory! - michael


----------



## nocando (Apr 23, 2004)

*Superior (sic) Management Group*

They're a wanna be! touting what there not 

A sleeper


----------



## mikef (Oct 31, 2004)

North Country said:


> Superior broadcast faxed a lot of my market about a month ago.
> 
> They did the same in our Area, had a few of my large commercial accounts call me and ask me about them. I dont know anything about them just that.
> 
> All I can tell you is do your homework. Some nationals are really good to deal with others are not.


----------



## Lanelle (Feb 16, 2000)

We got the letters also. They listed every county in our state on their letterhead as their 'regional offices'. I won't even bother to tell you about trying to get a return phone call from them.


----------



## dubster23 (Aug 31, 2004)

Well they sent the same letters/faxes in my area so i did contact them. I sent my info to be on the list for service providers, so I guess I'll wait and see what happens.


----------



## Jube (Nov 8, 2004)

I talked with them about 4 wks ago and they could not tell me where they had any biz in the midwest


----------

